# أحسن عروض السكر البرازيلي



## سكر برازيلي (18 أغسطس 2010)

*سكر بارزيلي **ICUMSA-45*​ 
*للجادين فقط: *
*مستعدين لتوريد شحنات سكر برازيلي **ICUMSA-45** لطلبيات الشحنات (فوف ال **12.500** طن) طبقاً للمواصفات العالمية كالتالي*
*مكان وجود السكر** مدة الوصل الميزة طريقة التعامل*
*البرازيل**25-45** بعد توقيع العقد **انخفاض السعر إعتمادات بنكية*
*الخليج/على متن السفن**5-12** بعد توقيع العقد** سرعة الوصول كاش عن طريق البنك*


*تتوقف الأسعار على كمية الشحنة و ميناء الوصل*​ 
*لدينا أفضل العروض لصلتنا الوثيقة بتجار المنطقة و كبرى الشركات البرازيلية*
*آلية العمل**:*
*بمجرد تقديم المشتري لطلب الشراء الرسمي(تأكيداً على الجدية و المصداقية) تقدم له الجهة البائعة اوراق إثبات ملكية و ووجود السكر*
*للتواصل : 00966546197872*
*[email protected]*


----------



## aaaaa (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أحسن عروض السكر البرازيلي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مطلوب شركات او وكلاء او مؤسسات كبيرة لتجهيز سكر برازيلي درجة اولا 45 
يوجد عقد تجهيز سكر برازيلي 45 كميات كبيرة والسعر مغري 
سيكون العقد باسم الشركة المجهزة ونوع العقد ( cif) التسليم الى ميناء ام قصر والفحص في العراق وبعد انتهاء الفحص تسدد (90%) من القيمة 
التعاقد مع وزارة التجارة العراقية باسم الشركة المجهزة ونحن نشارك بالامر ولنا نسبة 
نرجو عدم تضيع وقتنا والجدية والصدق التفاصيل المهمة ذكرتها اذا كان احد لديه استعداد لتجهيز نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال 

[email protected]
009647703001749


----------



## aaaaa (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مطلوب تجهيز السكر البرازيلي*

السلام عليكم
نرجو من من يجد في نفسه القدرة على تجهيز سكر برازيلي بكميات كبيرة واساعر عالية لدينا ستكون العقود مع وزارة التجارة العراقية وستكون باسم الشركة المجهزة لمادة السكر البرازيلي درجة اولا 45 
نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال بنا على وجه السرعة 
ونرجو الجدية وعدم تضيع وقتنا في الاستفسارات العقود نوع سيف يعني تسليم الى العراق ام قصر وبعد الفحص في العراق تسلم 90% من قيمة الشحنة 
ستكون لنا نسبة من العقد 
تحياتنا الى الصادقين والجادين بالتجهيز 
[email protected]
009647703001749

:sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm81::sm3::sm11::sm3::clapinghand::sm11::sm78::clapinghand::sm150::sm3:


----------

